

Real life Snakes on a plane - ErrantX
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/8001644.stm

======
ErrantX
not 100% staple HN content but I thought you lot would appreciate the irony :D

~~~
3pt14159
Not 100% irony, but I did enjoy the hilarity. :D

